# Basic Set Of Parallels



## kennyv (Oct 17, 2015)

finally had some time after needing to do maintenance work . Had a few projects all goin on at once so fig id finish this one so I can work on needed mods for the machines. Hers is a set of parallels for my 5” Homge vise to use on my new PM932 . . Nothing special needed a wider set . Started out with a pc of unknown stock , fly cut cut blanks face milled started out ½ thk was going to make .437 didnt likem ended up millin down again settled with 3/8 thickness. They are only within .0005 in the heights in which I did surface grind. Was going to make a nice wooden box but than saw I had this box that would be perfect to house them. Little cut foam/ rubber hot clue done deal. Well that’s about it on to the next project for the mill


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 17, 2015)

nice work. That is one thing that a surface grinder is a nice addition to a hobby shop. Wish I had one.


----------



## kvt (Oct 17, 2015)

What your charge for another small set.   Those look nice.


----------



## middle.road (Oct 17, 2015)

How did you do the 'swirl' finish?


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 17, 2015)

Did you harden them?


----------



## kennyv (Oct 18, 2015)

*
Thanks KD I dont hav the surface grinder home, did that op at work b/t parts/ jobs . *

* KVT lol Yea thanks u know it dont work that way still waitin on my oilier cans *

*And Bob …... no .. not yet .I knew someone would ask heres what hap .I stared with a pc of unknown material that I though was tool steel … had a bear machining It too .. By the end of project it seemed not as hard as I anticipated and realized yea i have to harden them now if they are goin to stay in good shape.. so its on my to do list as soon as I do my first / next harden project . *

*Ohh the finish is a sorta of burnish u use grind compound and a wood dowel. .. I didnt have grind compound so I tried rubbing compound which I guess did ok.. I knew I was gona rework the finish when I hardened them so just hurried the finishing on the project to be done with for now .*


----------

